# ANyone familiar w/ juice Plus?



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm in the process of being "pitched" by dd's teacher. I watched 2 DVD's today, one was Dr. Sears, which was impressive.

ANyone familiar w/ the product????

anyone familiar w/ the company? I'm assuming it's another direct sales MLM like maleuca, where it makes more sense to sign up than to buy the product outright?

ANy info before I see the teacher would be appreciated!


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

There have been A LOT of threads on this lately. Check out this link to them:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...archid=2153744


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't recommend it, but it doesn't save you money to sign up. You make money when you sign other people up to sell it. Regardless the product costs the same.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I think it's pretty irresponsible for anyone to recommend the product as a prenatal. As a supplement when pregnant it probably won't hurt, but as a prenatal? Where are you going to get your minerals? I'm not someone who even belives is prenatal vitamins because I have taken the time to educate myself on the necessary vitamins and minerals needed in pregnancy (and at any other time) and therefore use many different supplements that are highly absorbable and bioavailable. I find it appalling that anyone would hand over a juiced blend of fruits and veggies and declare it adequate for a mother a growing baby. Have you looked at the nutritional info for the product?

I would recommend that anyone interested really take the time to research the product on their own. Call the company directly (they will talk to you) As someone else pointed out, it is a very "glossy" marketing package with very little actual info given. There are many products that docs recommend that I stay far away from-soom even from the esteemed Dr. Sears.


----------



## granolagirl97 (Mar 4, 2002)

Dr. Andrew Weil has something to say about Juice Plus: http://www.drweil.com/u/QA/QA70273/

I don't necessarily take his word as the ONLY source of information, but I find I like his seemingly balanced approach to most things and visit his site often - especially when I am wondering about anything new.

I have a good friend who sells Juice Plus and swears by it. She has many customers who have impressive testimonials. BUT, I don't buy it from her because 1) It is WAY too expensive for us especially since 2)We actually eat the stuff that's in those little pills! The actual food tastes so much better.







I'm thinking that those folks who do so well on it do so, because they weren't eating that well to begin with. It's like the diet pills that say that their weight loss programs work best when combined with diet and exercise!









I think JP would be good for folks who have absolutely no time to make good food for themselves or their children. But I make the time and like the real food, so that's what I'm sticking with!


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolagirl97*
Dr. Andrew Weil has something to say about Juice Plus: http://www.drweil.com/u/QA/QA70273/

That answer pretty much sums up the way my gut was thinking.

I will say that my family has eaten a lot more fruits and veggies since I watched those DVD's... tonight for dinner I served 6 just at dinner!!! I think I will stick to the actual whole food and not an expensice supplement!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
I think it's pretty irresponsible for anyone to recommend the product as a prenatal. As a supplement when pregnant it probably won't hurt, but as a prenatal? Where are you going to get your minerals? I'm not someone who even belives is prenatal vitamins because I have taken the time to educate myself on the necessary vitamins and minerals needed in pregnancy (and at any other time) and therefore use many different supplements that are highly absorbable and bioavailable. I find it appalling that anyone would hand over a juiced blend of fruits and veggies and declare it adequate for a mother a growing baby. Have you looked at the nutritional info for the product?

I would recommend that anyone interested really take the time to research the product on their own. Call the company directly (they will talk to you) As someone else pointed out, it is a very "glossy" marketing package with very little actual info given. There are many products that docs recommend that I stay far away from-soom even from the esteemed Dr. Sears.

Could you elaborate on what supplements you do take, and why?


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

My family doesn't eat nearly enough veggies. We try, but....









I'm taking JP to just increase my amount of veggie intake and mainly because at this point I will freaking run down the highway in a clown suit if I can avoid getting pre-eclampsia again. I'm willing to pay for a year of JP if it gives me SOME small chance. It's not the only thing I'm doing but I'm just trying to stack the deck.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamicdoula*
My family doesn't eat nearly enough veggies. We try, but....









I'm taking JP to just increase my amount of veggie intake and mainly because at this point I will freaking run down the highway in a clown suit if I can avoid getting pre-eclampsia again. I'm willing to pay for a year of JP if it gives me SOME small chance. It's not the only thing I'm doing but I'm just trying to stack the deck.

A little OT: but you may want to look at your magnesium intake (esp. if you are taking in any extra calcium). It is very important for avoiding issues with pre-term labor and complications, and many of us are deficient in it. I'm not familiar with Juice Plus, so I don't know if it has any in it, but your comment about being in a clown suit caught my attention (I think the magnesium might be easier than running down the highway!).


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh but there are sooooo many-








I take vitamineral green or perfect food for my greens/minerals
Cod Liver Oil-2 kinds, a high vitamin for the vitamins (clearly!) and a lower vitamin for the DHA and omega 3 content
Cal/Mag from Natural Vitality (highly absorbable)
Sea Mineral with Silver for a high dose of the minerals
Zinc (Scientific Botanicals)
Probiotics-whether from food or from a supplement
Selenium from a food base
B vitamin complex

Hard to say why to take these things because everyone will be different. THis is what we need based on *our* diets. Some things would be appropriate for everyone. IF you want to know why *I* take these I'd be happy to share.

We all eat 90% raw which means at least 6 servings of fruit and six servings of veggies a day...we drink wheat grass and do herbal infusions for nutrients as well. IT's easy to get kids to eat veggies if you're creative. We put them in smoothies-make "pasta" out of zucchini-beet, apple and walnut salads, raw "cakes" made from carrots, zucchini and dates-cucumber and avacado salads-spaghetti squash with chopped tomato-marinated kale-veggie pates with strips of pepper to dip....my kids beg for these things! Fruits are a no-brainer too and they will give you TONS of antioxidants and vitamins, so we don't worry too much about supplementing those. We also eat "super foods" on a daily basis.


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

I just asked my husband again what he thinks about it and he said: "It's a good product, but there are better products outthere. They charge an arm and a leg for it".

He brought an example of a product called Biofruit from Pure Planet that you can buy online or in the healthfood store, and it's under a dollar a day.
Ingredients:
-Tart Cherry Powder - 480mg
-Acerola Powder - 400mg
-Raspberry Powder - 400mg
-Cranberry Powder - 480mg
-Blueberry Powder - 480mg
-Apple Powder - 2000mg
-Prune Powder - 2400mg
Also contains: Grape Seed Extract, Bilberry extract,Beet Powder, Stevia extract, Pear, Papaya, Apricot, Lime, Red Raspberry, Watermelon, Grapefruit, Mango, etc...
Also, the quality is extraordinary. Completely organic and clean.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Firefly,

Do you have a cookbook you use? ONe of my problems is that I'm *not* creative and right now I can't get that many veggies into DD.

Would *love* a cookbook recommendation or maybe a website?


----------



## granolagirl97 (Mar 4, 2002)

Cathe Olson's The Vegetarian Mother's Cookbook is beautiful. I can't afford it right now ($21.95), but I just got a copy from the library and there are SOOOO many things I want to eat!!!







My kids may be another story though. My younger dd (6) is real easy to please and likes most of the lovely, healthy food I make. My older dd (9) is a harder sell. But I just keep on tryin'. They've been vegetarian since birth,(and I have been for 18 yrs) but since I've eliminated dairy from my diet we've been trying many new things and older dd just isn't as flexible. And now that I've discovered so many YUMMY raw foods, my cooking has entered a whole new dimension! It's exciting to be in the kitchen again, combining so many delicious wonderful things for the body into new and tasty concoctions.


----------



## Midwesternmomma (Nov 2, 2003)

We tried juiceplus for the kids and found that it just gave us "excuses" to not eat well. It was way too expensive anyway. ITA with what Granolagirl has said in this thread.

***Boadicea*** check your pm's


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

My kids are more likely to eat raw fruit and veggies so I make good use of raw un-cook books. I LOVE Alissa Cohen's Living on Live Foods. SO do my kids! Cathe's book is also used quite a bit in our house.
.


----------



## granolagirl97 (Mar 4, 2002)

Just kind of a funny aside. When my friend showed me all her Juice Plus stuff she had my girls try the gummies and the regular chewables. They said "yech" to all of the above. Hee, hee. They'd rather eat real mangoes and strawberries and blueberries and broccoli and baby carrots and blackberries and corn and peas and raspberries and snap peas and green beans and beets and and and.....


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

everyone I know, professionally, sells it. that is just about enough of a turn off for me. plus my "alternative" pediatrician puts ALL his patients on it. I guess he makes money that way. Not into supplements, definitely not into "miracle" supplements.


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
I think it's pretty irresponsible for anyone to recommend the product as a prenatal. As a supplement when pregnant it probably won't hurt, but as a prenatal? Where are you going to get your minerals? I'm not someone who even belives is prenatal vitamins because I have taken the time to educate myself on the necessary vitamins and minerals needed in pregnancy (and at any other time) and therefore use many different supplements that are highly absorbable and bioavailable. I find it appalling that anyone would hand over a juiced blend of fruits and veggies and declare it adequate for a mother a growing baby. Have you looked at the nutritional info for the product?

I would recommend that anyone interested really take the time to research the product on their own. Call the company directly (they will talk to you) As someone else pointed out, it is a very "glossy" marketing package with very little actual info given. There are many products that docs recommend that I stay far away from-soom even from the esteemed Dr. Sears.

FireFaery: I don't understand your comment about irresponsible about recommending this product as a prenatal. I never stated in my post that it was recommended nor was I recommending anyone do it also, I stated I was doing it as a personal choice. I have done a LOT of research on the product including the studies currently being conducted on pregancy which shows very promising preliminary results including No pre-clampsia, no NICU babies and overall better condition and health of the umbillical cord. My holistic practioner recommends the product but doesn't sell it directly. You ask about minerals, there are minerals in the product because it is coming from a whole food source and not fragmented - so if you eat an apple, you get hundreds (if not thousands) of minerals from eating that apple, and Juice Plus contains the whole food of apples. - So minerals are part of the product along with the hundreds of thousands of natural occuring vitamins, food enzymes and phytochemicals that are only in whole foods. I only provide information on Juice Plus because of my personal experience and research I have done on the product and the recommendation from my healthcare provider. If I choose to use it as a prenatal, that is a personal choice and shouldn't be slapped down because you don't agree with it.

I agree that everyone should review the product with their doctor and do as much research as they can on the product (and like another poster said, call the company, they will provide you information free of charge including the research copies). I also agree that only whole foods should be eaten in place of any supplement and I eat lots of fruits/veggies in my diet as well as juicing, I just add Juice Plus as an added nutrition and because of my pregnancy wanting to get as much good stuff as I can.

As I don't wish to get into a debate with anyone, I would just like to see your comments be a bit less "stabbing" at a person only trying to provide information based on her personal experience and research to those asking questions in the forum.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimoneRitchie*
I have done a LOT of research on the product including the studies currently being conducted on pregancy which shows very promising preliminary results including No pre-clampsia, no NICU babies and overall better condition and health of the umbillical cord.

.

Simone, do you have the university or researchers conducting the trials? Is it the company or independent researchers?
I am just curious because most supplements use their own research to publish their own data ( including drug companies, not just natural stuff!).

Also , do you sell it or work for the company? Just curious because juice plus is the only threads you post on I noticed







:
Thanks, hope that doesn't come across hostile, not meaning for it to be!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Found an interesting rebuttal to JP here- and I wanted to add, I don't take supplements and I don't give them to my children. My Ped pushes JP and other supplements on me every time I hit the office, and I have a real problem with "caregivers" selling items for which they also profit.
This is why in my little lactation practice I don't even rent pumps or sell any items at all.
I noticed on the JP threads, there are several testimonials from distributors and even some posts that sound like info-mercials ,so I wanted to add another rebuttal article:
http://www.mlmwatch.org/04C/NSA/juiceplus.html


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Keys, no problem and I didn't take your response as hostile. As mentioned in my posts above, I am not a distributor or selling the product. I have considered the business, but have never really decided if I am going to be a distributor or not. As for the research, this is research being conducted by universities and teaching hospitals. It is not research being conducted by Juice Plus.

As for the mlm website you submitted, be aware that the author of that website has been delicensed - and is infamous for trying to debunk any natural alternative to health. He has been sued many times (and lost) against companies for his trying to sway the public. I would be very cautious as what you take from someone that has been delicensed and not credible in his field. (Do a google search on Barrett delicensed)

Here is a some of the centers that conducted the research and the type of study they did:
University of Arizona - Juice Plus immune study
Brigham Young University - Microbiology Department - Juice Plus DNA study
University of Vienna - Bioavailability study showing increased levels in plasma of antioxidants and folate
University of Australia - Effects of homocysteine levels

There are many others but these are a few that I could get my hands on quickly.

The reason why I haven't done any other posts is because I'm very new to this forum, and found this forum in my interest in joining others in discussion about Juice Plus and wanted to reply to some of the questions being posted due to my own research I have done any my personal experience with Juice Plus as hoping to help other Mom's figure if this product is a good choice for them.

The distributor that my doctor uses is at the information below and if anyone is interested, I'm sure you can obtain copies of the research to review for yourself or get more information. You can also do a google search for the corporate offices of Juice Plus if you wish to obtain information without having to go through a distributor. I hope this helps!
Distributor info: http://www.tryjuiceplustoday.com or email [email protected]


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
My kids are more likely to eat raw fruit and veggies so I make good use of raw un-cook books. I LOVE Alissa Cohen's Living on Live Foods. SO do my kids! Cathe's book is also used quite a bit in our house.
.

FireFaery, thank you for posting this information, I went and checked out this book and it looks GREAT, I'm going to order a copy. Raw foods are the way to go. Thanks again! Simone


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimoneRitchie*
It is not research being conducted by Juice Plus.

As for the mlm website you submitted, be aware that the author of that website has been delicensed - and is infamous for trying to debunk any natural alternative to health.

ah yes, the "quack watch" guy, did not know that was the same dood. He is indeed hostile







But sadly, I did a quick look through some of the studies and in the disclosures 2 I saw were funded by the company...I went directly to the journal where you can read financial disclosures.








It doesn't mean the product is no good, but it certainly always looks suspsect ya know? Like the latest DHA study funded by Martek







:


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I was not directing any hostility at you. I just notice that alot of what you say is Juice Plus speak. I did work for them, until I found several things that I took issue with and many of the things you say are directly from the teleconference calls-the info they tell you to spill "if anyone asks." They prime you really well which is why you get the same info from everyone. Juice Plus is currently trying to push their product as a prenatal. I do think it's irresposible-and as a long time nutrition fanatic I absolutely know that minerals are found in all living foods. However, unless you are eating a clean, raw diet that is not denatured in any way you are not getting enough to support pregnancy and JP is not a substitute for proper nutrition/supplementation. It is your choice, and I'm not in any way bashing you, I have no idea what the rest of your diet consists of. I dropped JP when I started seeing alot of this newer research (from them) which just isn't okay in my book. Very few people eat well enough to take JP as a prenatal.

I was the one who said you could call them. You can, and they actually talk to you. However, unless you know the right questions to ask you aren't going to get far because it is a pretty "glossy" campaign. And one of my issues is that it is billed as being unfragmented...but it's not. As I stated on this or another JP thread-they don't use the full spectrum of carotenoids which has been conclusively proven as being highly problematic. They work in concert and high levels of beta carotene without the other carotenoids is bad news. Like you I am just responding to questions. I don't like the product.


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Keys, you originally asked if Juice Plus was conducting the research and my response was no, the research is being conducted by the universities/hospitals that I gave you examples on. Yes Juice Plus is funding the research with free Juice Plus to be used in the studies (and probably more), but all research has to have funding and in most cases any product that has any scientific research behind it, its funded by the manufacturer. Now one could argue if they are paying for the cost of the research, then the results could be skewed and to that, it could be. However, I just don't believe the medical professionals involved with Juice Plus would put their reputation on the line showing their support of Juice Plus without doing their homework first. Just doesn't make sense. Dr Sears has a huge following of people that take his word for many things surrounding children and has grown his reputation to be one of the greatest, and I just can't believe for a minute, somone like Sears would recommend a product without knowing all the ins and outs of it. Most docotors/healthcare professionals are analytical thinkers and they want to know how something works - not just the hype behind a product. There will always be 2 sides to the Juice Plus story with supporters and non supporters, everyone should just do their own research and speak with their healthcare professional if they are thinking of using Juice Plus in their diet.

Fire, I have no knowledge if Juice Plus is pushing their product as a prenatal, I have never seen evidence of that unless it is being done by representatives. I personal choose to use it as the alternative prenatal to me is not natural, fragmented and test tube made. I prefer to use as much holistic/natural forms of medicines/supplementation as I possible can. I personally don't believe that any prenatal vitamin can give you the nutrition of what Juice Plus can just from the comparison of products. Fragemented vitamins are known to only be assimilated by 15-25% so even though the label says 100% RDA of whatever, you are definately not getting that nutrition in that fragemented pill. There are also several brands (not specifically prenatals, but regular vitamins) known as the bed pan pills because they come out with elimination in very much the same way they went in. Again, I'm not pushing Juice Plus or have any financial stake in the product, I just believe the product is better than some of the alternative choices on the market and test tube/fragmented pills are just not for me.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Precisely why I don't take a prenatal! Yes, their newest thing is to market it as a prenatal. I don't believe in them, but it's because I do so much to cover my bases...

Sears has had a few bad judgement calls over the years.


----------



## CarolinaMommy (May 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KeysMama*
Simone, do you have the university or researchers conducting the trials? Is it the company or independent researchers?
I am just curious because most supplements use their own research to publish their own data ( including drug companies, not just natural stuff!).

Also , do you sell it or work for the company? Just curious because juice plus is the only threads you post on I noticed







:
Thanks, hope that doesn't come across hostile, not meaning for it to be!

Hi! I have information for you about the study on Juice Plus+ and pregnancy. I'm new here so I do not know how to get it to you. It's in pdf format.

It mentions taking Juice Plus+ in conjunction with prenatals several times. The study that's mentioned compares pregnant women who took prenatals alone and pregnant women who took Juice Plus+ in addition to their prenatals. It also mentions pre-eclampsia, birth weight, respiratory distress and stays in the nicu. There is a study also being held currently at the University of Missippi Medical Center in Jackson.

Let me know how I would go about sending this to you if you'd like to see the information.

Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Brenda Damachuk (May 14, 2006)

I was Googling for information on Juice Plus and found this about the Gummies:

"Dr. R.J. Stewart and colleagues from the University of Utah published an independent study on JP gummies in the Journal of the American Dietetic Association in 2002 [volume 102:1652-1657]. It was a placebo-controlled study in which 29 kids were given 6 JP gummies a day for 29 days, and using 6 different assay methods, it showed that the gummies provided no antioxidant benefits whatsoever. The authors stated the following: "It is possible that the supplement did not contain enough of the proper antioxidants to make a significant difference or that the antioxidants extracted in the fruit/vegetable extract were not biologically available...We conclude that there was no detectable treatment effect of a phytochemical antioxidant supplement on healthy children's oxidative stress levels as assessed by several indicators." They also showed that the product consisted mainly of 2 ingredients: corn syrup (85%) and beef gelatin (10%), and we all know where gelatin comes from&#8230; the bones, hides, and hooves of cows and pigs (and sometimes horses)."

Food for thought!


----------



## FLDoula (Mar 16, 2002)

It is good to question things and do research on them, however, Stephen Barrett from MLM watch and quackwatch has been sued for liable, etc., and the prosecution has won. For those of us who do alternative things such as chiropractic, homeopathy, natural supplements, etc., he has a rebuke against all of that stuff too. Unless it is mainstream pharmacologic stuff he has something to say about it, and from what I understand he is not even licensed to do this type of research.

Just an FYI! I say do your own research on Juice Plus and make your own choice based on info received. Look at the research done and go from there.


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Well said FLD, you are correct that Stephen has gone to court several times to stop any holistic/alternative means of health approach. He has lost these court hearings. His background was in psychiatry, but is now delicensed. Unsure if that was by his own accord or if his licensure was taken away (several articles out on the net give different stories of what exactly happened). Unfortunately, most mainstream healthcare providers don't look at alternative health products/services due to big pharmaceutical companies throwing money/gifts at them to continue to prescribe their medications. I agree whole heartedly in what you said, do you OWN research, ask the questions you cannot find and if you want more information. We definately need to be in the day where we do our research instead of relying solely on our healthcare providers recommendations. In most cases, if prescribing a medication, it is only to cover the symptom and not treat the underlying issue and masking the symptoms, creates other symptoms that will inadvertantly need more medications to mask those symptoms. Its a vicious cycle!!!







: Bottom line, Do your OWN research, ask questions and then decide if it is a product/service that is right for you based on what you have found.


----------



## Brenda Damachuk (May 14, 2006)

Why are you both raving about Stephen Barrett? That information I gave had nothing to do with Barrett or Quackwatch, and it is all true. I read the study myself and it showed that Juice Plus gummies didn’t boost antioxidant defenses, and that it was 85% corn syrup and 10% beef gelatin (which does actually come from cow hides, bones and hoofs). Those quotes were accurate too, exactly as stated in the Journal of the American Dietetic Association. This was independent research conducted by a reputable lab at a reputable university and published in an excellent journal. I agree with you that people should look at the research that’s been done, and this very legitimate research showed that the product was useless for antioxidants and made of mostly sugar. It has nothing to do with mainstream vs alternative medicine; the gummies are just a lame product that shouldn’t be promoted for children.


----------



## DuckyTate (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a relative who got wound up in selling this CRAP and wound up no healthier and holding onto $5000.00 in product that she could not shift out.
It is not a fast way to get healty is is not going to give anyone any kind of edge and it is not worth the time effort money of the trouble to worry about it. You would be much better off to goto a framers market or grow your own garden.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I saw my PCP for the first time on Wednesday and she brought up Juice Plus immediately when I told her I had just found out I was pregnant. I was very irked because:

a) I feel like it's a conflict of interest for her to get $ for her patients buying it
b) she didn't even ask about my diet (I'm vegan, and wouldn't take it anyway, and I eat TONS of fruits and veggies)
c) she hadn't looked at my bloodwork that I had had done a few weeks earlier, which showed that all of my levels for *everything* were perfect. And that was before I started taking a (vegan) prenatal.


----------



## FLDoula (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brenda Damachuk*
Why are you both raving about Stephen Barrett? That information I gave had nothing to do with Barrett or Quackwatch, and it is all true. I read the study myself and it showed that Juice Plus gummies didn't boost antioxidant defenses, and that it was 85% corn syrup and 10% beef gelatin (which does actually come from cow hides, bones and hoofs). Those quotes were accurate too, exactly as stated in the Journal of the American Dietetic Association. This was independent research conducted by a reputable lab at a reputable university and published in an excellent journal. I agree with you that people should look at the research that's been done, and this very legitimate research showed that the product was useless for antioxidants and made of mostly sugar. It has nothing to do with mainstream vs alternative medicine; the gummies are just a lame product that shouldn't be promoted for children.

There was ANOTHER post about quackwatch. I was not referring to your post! I was not in the least questioning your research on the gummies. I do know that my children take the gummies and they have never been healthier!


----------



## FLDoula (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckyTate*
I have a relative who got wound up in selling this CRAP and wound up no healthier and holding onto $5000.00 in product that she could not shift out.
It is not a fast way to get healty is is not going to give anyone any kind of edge and it is not worth the time effort money of the trouble to worry about it. You would be much better off to goto a framers market or grow your own garden.









Everyone is going to have their own results with the product. Some probably do not feel better. Maybe it is not right for them. Who knows. What I do know is that there are a TON of people who HAVE wonderful results on Juice Plus. I am sure they don't think it is "crap"! They are dealing with chemo and not being sick because they take it, have their fibromyalgia symptoms subside, have their MS symptoms subside, allergies go away, diabetes/sugar levels regulate itself, etc. And there is no reason she should have $5000 work of product in house. That is NOT the way the company does business. That is her error, not the company's fault. If she read the way the company wants business done she NEVER would have pre-bought product to try to sell.


----------



## Brenda Damachuk (May 14, 2006)

Well apparently Stephen Barrett isn't the only who thinks Juice Plus sucks. University of California Berkeley, Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center, and the Better Business Bureau/Consumer Reports all seem to have negative things to say about the product too. Also, I would watch out about those claims that JP can cure or treat diseases. There is no evidence whatsoever to back up that claim, and you might find yourself in trouble with the FTC and FDA.

http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/1157...dID=637&tab=HC
http://www.berkeleywellness.com/html/ds/dsJuicePlus.php
http://www.berkeleywellness.com/subC.../2000/0011.pdf
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/p...-trade-106.htm


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow, Brenda, relax a bit. This sholdn't be getting into a heated argument. Also, FD was NOT making medical claims about Juice Plus what they were stating was that people are experiencing these type of symptoms relief while taking Juice Plus. The Chiropractor I work for has also seen health improvements in his patients with Juice Plus. So to say FD could get in trouble with the FDA/FTC is not factual. To state people experience benefits from a product is not advertising a product as curing, its simply a statement of their experience. If the Juice Plus company started making medical claims, THEY would be the ones in trouble, not someone stating what they understand from people they know having experiences with Juice Plus. Also, both FD and I were trying to make a point about Stephen (not your post) that he is now delicensed and that the information he throws out on the internet (not just about Juice Plus but other holistic/natural approaches) should be digested with a grain of salt because he has no background to discuss such products/services and has been sued several times and lost his defense in the process. There is no doubt there are many people very happy with their results of Juice Plus and many people that do not believe in it. My message as well as others on this post, was simply to state go do your own research, and not take information on the internet as gospel, too many people (like Stehpen) can set up websites, make them look official, and sway people from looking outside of the pharmaceutical/general medical mainstream way of healthcare and believe what crap they decide to put on these websites. The best way to find out if any product/service works for you is to do your own research. Everyone else's experience on a product, is not in fact how you will necessarily respond to a product, so it has to be very individualized, otherwise, you are allowing other people to sway your decision and that is just down right scarey.


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Ducky, I would also like to reiterate, that if you truly had a relative that has $5,000 worth of product, then they did something drastically wrong. The company never promotes distributors to purchase stock up front, in fact the distributor is not suppose to carry ANY inventory of product, because the company does all of the inventory, shipping and billing directly to their customers. How this person could have ended up with this much product, is truly something that should be questioned. Also, if they are no longer doing the business, the company does purchase back product that is not opened and not expired. You may want to have your "relative" review this with the company if they truly have product on hand, but again, this is NOT the way the company conducts or has distributors run their business and I would be very surprised if this person really had as much inventory on hand as you are claiming, because it is simply not how the business is run.


----------



## Brenda Damachuk (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimoneRitchie*
...too many people (like Stehpen) can set up websites, make them look official, and sway people from looking outside of the pharmaceutical/general medical mainstream way of healthcare and believe what crap they decide to put on these websites.

Are you seriously suggesting that the Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, University of California Berkeley, and Consumer Reports pages criticizing Juice Plus are bogus? If that is your point, then you are simply wrong and are misleading people. I think people should trust the opinions of these reputable agencies (which echo the sentiments of Stephen Barrett) rather than the self serving comments of Juice Plus distributors. You distributors have tried to shout down every bit of legitimate and well-intentioned criticism that has been levied by other members on this forum and I find that behavior truly appalling, so don't tell me to relax!


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Brenda, your tone of communication is uncalled for. First of all you are WRONG, that I am a distributor, if you would take the time to go back and read my posts, I'm in fact NOT a distributor of Juice Plus. I work for a Chiropractor that believes in Juice Plus, has done his own research on the product, and has seen changes in the folks he recommends it to. The studies you have given are fine to review, but again, people need to take information in as they wish and take from it what they will. There are 14 published studies about Juice Plus that show very promising results, yet you don't mention those in your rebuttle. Only the negative. You obviously are a person that doesn't wish to use Juice Plus and that is fine, no one is balking at that, all I'm saying is that people should do their own research, compile their own decisions based on what they find and not take for gospel what people put out on the internet, in forums, or on internet websites that are known for trying to sway the public away from different approaches to healthcare. I do appreciate your other side of looking at Juice Plus, but please try and be civil, its not appealing to have someone react harshly to people just stating their opinions.


----------



## Brenda Damachuk (May 14, 2006)

Simone, it seems as though you and I can agree to disagree, because I think my tone was completely appropriate. I find it reprehensible that you and FLD have tried to bully into submission anyone who posts dissenting opinions about Juice Plus, and you have done so despite initially posting that you were not here to debate the subject. I didn’t mention anything about other published Juice Plus research but if you would like me to comment on the many negative and contradictory findings that came out of that research, just let me know and I’ll be happy to oblige. Your admonition that people should do their own research and not listen to people on the internet would most certainly apply to (and negate) everything that you have stated, and I guess we are both in agreement on that point. However, the opinions of Memorial Sloan Kettering, University of California Berkeley, Consumer Reports, and even Stephen Barrett should be heavily weighed by anyone who is considering using this product.


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow, Brenda, I don't know how you got bullying from any of my posts. I have been very clear in my message and that is to do your own research. Sorry you feel I'm bullying, but that is absolutely not my message and anyone can easily see that. I have NEVER stated in any of my posts that Juice Plus should be used by everyone nor have I bullied anyone that posts differential views than I. I have simply responded with my knowledge, again, given anyone reading this another "opinion" of this product. I have been very clear however, that they should take from the internet, forums and the such with their own interpretation - I find it extremely funny that you find that bullying. I no longer wish to debate this topic with you Brenda, and will not respond to your posts directly towards me as I find them inappropriate to label me and FDoula as people that are bullying. My difference of opinion then yours or offering FACTS based on information such as Stephen Barrett being delicensed needs to be taken into consideration by anyone that takes that mans word for gospel. I would never take healthcare advice from someone that is not qualified (such as Barrett) and I think others should be cautioned also, if they wish to believe all that is on Quack Watch, fine, but they also need to understand this mans current licensure as it has a huge impact on whether or not he should be believed. Again, I no longer wish to debate with you nor will I get into a back and forth conversation with you on this. You are right, we can agree to disagree and that is about it. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## DuckyTate (Aug 11, 2004)

SimoneRitchie
I am greatful for you sharing your research and information. Anything that does not totaly agree with MLM has to be labled in a negative way so that they do not risk the money they struggle to earn. I do not think you have said on thing that could be called bullying!
Facts and MLM strong-arming do not travel well together at all.
*The best thing to do is vote with your dollars and continue not to buy JP+ stuff!*


----------



## SimoneRitchie (Apr 26, 2006)

Ducky, thank you, I was also scratching my head, because I knew that nothing I said was bullying, but to each their own on how they interpret information read. I will continue to send the message, that anyone using the internet to review a product/service they wish to use, should be very cautioned as to the true facts behind the statements being made. The best bet is to discuss with your healthcare provider the pro's/con's of any product and if they don't know about the product, get the information to them so they can determine based on your past medical history if something like this is beneficial to your health. Whether that be with or without Juice Plus. It has to be a very independent decision and what people are stating good or bad about the product cannot be taken to heart for your own person medical situation as everyone that uses products will react differently. You cannot put everyone in a fishbowl and make claims against a product and expect it to work the same with every person. It just doesn't work that way.


----------

